# Where to get a Schlumpf?



## Cupples (3 Apr 2020)

I've been looking at a getting a Schlumpf Mountain Drive for my Quest velomobile, but they seem hard to get, and also hard to get the BB shell machined. Anyone any ideas where to get them supplied and fitted (handily enough, the BB shell arrangement is detachable, so I could post to the relevant establishment.)


----------



## bobcolover (3 Apr 2020)

Have you tried bikefix?
they are london recumbent central; although they are concentrating on repairs these days.
and if Kevin/ DTEK is still in business then he may be able to help
http://www.littlethetford.org/?page_id=529

worth a call to either to discuss


----------



## ianrauk (3 Apr 2020)

Pop over to YACF forum and ping member Auntie Helen. She has one in her velomobile. She's in Germany but used to live in the UK. Not much she doesn't know about recumbent trikes,Velos and their components.


----------



## StuAff (3 Apr 2020)

At the risk of stating the obvious: velomobiel.nl. Many Quests have been fitted with Mountain Drives, and the Quattrovelo has one as an option. In other words, if they don't have them in stock, they'll know exactly what you need. 
Further sources of info: BROL's VM section has at least a couple of Quest owners who've got MDs. Ditto velomobilforum.de (probably lots over there)- there are plenty of English-speaking users over there and no problem posting in English.


----------



## Mr Magoo (4 Apr 2020)

bobcolover said:


> Have you tried bikefix?
> they are london recumbent central; although they are concentrating on repairs these days.
> and if Kevin/ DTEK is still in business then he may be able to help
> http://www.littlethetford.org/?page_id=529
> ...


D.TEK is still trading after thirty years …..although we now have stiff competition in the village ? 
A bakers and a fudge shop …..some of my profits are going into their tills !"£$%^
So back to Schlumpf products ...… I can offer a choice of pre owned Mountain Drive or Speed Drives 
Brand new units are £595 when I last checked …...with exchange rates ….probably more ! 
Of the few UK dealers most offer a "we can get don't know when or how and full price up front " 
Oh ! Just for the record I have the correct cutting tools available for hire 
Welcome any questions …...best by Email …......….Regards Kevin D


----------



## yanto2009 (5 May 2020)

@Cupples as said above go directly to Velomobile.nl, they will supply one fitted to the required BB and if like my first did it goes wrong will take care of replacement, I would never buy one second hand, not knowing how it's been cared for and set up could prove to be a costly mistake.


----------



## rogerzilla (5 May 2020)

I know someone running a Mountain Drive on a fixie. He has to stop to change gear.


----------



## Cupples (11 Nov 2020)

I'm afraid that I threw caution to the wind and bought one off ebay, along with the correct BB from velomobiel.nl. Fitted and it works great! After I worked out how to lock the buttons in place properly... But it's going well with a 60t 130bcd chainring in place. Much neater than a triple and front mech!


----------

